# Gear and adderall ?



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 23, 2015)

Thoughts on mixing Tren ace, sust, tbol, alubuterol and adderall? Currently prescribed 20mg Xr and 10mg IR's. I take it almost everyday, will be taking 40mg adderall daily for the next 2 weeks for final exams.

I'm worried about inhibiting gains with the adderall. I believe it's catabolic? I've upped water intake to 5L of water a day and still feel dehydrated, drained, slightly fatigued after day of studying then head to gym. I also take C4 preworkout.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 23, 2015)

Are you able to sleep at night?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 23, 2015)

Why so hardcore on the finals amphetamine? coffee might be a safer choice, JMO brother.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2015)

There is no such thing as catabolic when you are running tren.  

I don't get the Adderall thing.  I am taking finals, I work full time, I also run my own company on the side, and I am a father husband and homeowner.  To each their own. I just won't **** with it.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 23, 2015)

Addrerall is not good at all bro , will kill your appetite loose sleep so no rest to speak of just a bad idea all the way around man seriously !!!!

Grab an extra strength 5hr energy and your good


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 23, 2015)

It will probably increase your blood pressure a bit.  Keep an eye on that


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 23, 2015)

He's prescribed the meds.  I'm guessing for some sort of attention deficit disorder.  Amphetamine salts(Adderall)  will definitely dehydrate you.  I'd up the water even more if you can't go without the meds, especially if you are feeling dehydrated.  Six liters would be much better.  What's the albuterol for?  Is it prescribed too, or are you just really into your cut?  Albuterol and Adderall sounds like a not very heart friendly combination.  I hope your doc knows what he's doing.  Hindering your gains is probably the least of your worries.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 23, 2015)

Concerta. I was on it in high school but I didn't workout and was fat and took it for ADHD. Some people lose 30lbs on it but that's because it ****s your appetite. It made me sweat, and turned me into an asshole. I can't speak for adderal but in my experience concerta turns you into a zombie asshole who sweats a lot and can't sleep. If adderal is similar then it will deter gains. If your prescribed it then try the lowest possible dose you can.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Why so hardcore on the finals amphetamine? coffee might be a safer choice, JMO brother.



I agree stone, I'm in upper level science courses and I've taken the adderall as a study drug for the past 4 years so I need it to study now, caffine does nothing for me...i guess Im a re-tard...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Concerta. I was on it in high school but I didn't workout and was fat and took it for ADHD. Some people lose 30lbs on it but that's because it ****s your appetite. It made me sweat, and turned me into an asshole. I can't speak for adderal but in my experience concerta turns you into a zombie asshole who sweats a lot and can't sleep. If adderal is similar then it will deter gains. If your prescribed it then try the lowest possible dose you can.



I'm prescribed it legally. But I take it earlier in the day so I sleep fine, I do sweat but the water intake helps...It does make me cranky but not an asshole, just less social it definitely changes your brain chemistry after prolonged use..almost graduating though


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> He's prescribed the meds.  I'm guessing for some sort of attention deficit disorder.  Amphetamine salts(Adderall)  will definitely dehydrate you.  I'd up the water even more if you can't go without the meds, especially if you are feeling dehydrated.  Six liters would be much better.  What's the albuterol for?  Is it prescribed too, or are you just really into your cut?  Albuterol and Adderall sounds like a not very heart friendly combination.  I hope your doc knows what he's doing.  Hindering your gains is probably the least of your worries.



Haha My pops is my Dr. but yeah it does sound like a bad combo at first but physiologically its actually not that bad for the heart in theory because adderall is a selective alpha-adrenal agonist, and alubterol is a selective beta2-adrenergic agonist. I'm prescribed the albuterol inhaler 180mcg (not high dosed orals), I take it for cardio, and its conveniently helping with tren too...I get regular blood work my BP and all other vitals are in healthy ranges. But yes I do need the adderall for ADHD..I'm definitely going to increase my water to 6L 


And @POB...not many do get the adderall. It's only helpful for people that actually need it, its not for everyone. And its no evil drug, or magic pill that substitutes hard work and responsibility


----------

